# Mantua Reservoir Fishing



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am new to fishing this reservoir. Most my fishing happens in Utah county, but tomorrow I am taking my Mother-in-law, wife, and her sister up fishing. Any pointers and a good spot to take them to on the reservoir?

Also, I did notice Box Elder creek and Big creek nearby. Can I fish these with a fly rod? I just got back from my first time with a fly rod last weekend where I was up in Wyoming with a friend that was willing to teach me a few things. Any tips on flies that I should get/bring? 

I appreciate all the help in advance.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I will be fishing from the shore.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I haven't fished this in a while, but We used to catch several by the boat ramp on the west side with the basic bait fishing stuff. But I know ice fishing, we catch several by the south east corner inlet. I would image it would be the same during the summer. Plenty of sun fish. good luck and let us know how you do. 
Also from what I am hearing Hyrum is hot from the banks right now. It's only another 15 mins from Mantua. In my mind, Hyrum is a much better place to fish.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the only place you can fish Box Elder Creek is down in the campgrounds and down along the highway leading up to Mantua. It is a very brushy small creek. Most beginners would be very frustrated trying to get a fly in the water. It does hold a good population of browns--most in the 8 to 10 inch range, but there are some 14, 16, and even an 18 incher or two possible. Rumor has it that rattlers are pretty common in there.

I don't know much about the reservoir. I caught a bunch of decent sized bluegill off the boat dock one spring day a few years back. All the boaters gave me dirty looks. As I left the boat dock I noticed a sign that said no fishing from the boat dock. It was posted on the side that I didn't enter from. Hopefully, they put a sign on the right side of the docks so anglers know that you can't fish off the docks.

Have fun, obey the laws, and if you are stopped by a DWR person thank them for their time, and for caring for the fish and wildlife in the state of Utah.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys. I appreciate it.


----------

